# GZ Dateien entpacken



## Math55 (12. Jan 2005)

hallo, ich möchte gern eine gzdatei entpacken (gzip). ich hab hier diesen code:


```
try {
        // Open the compressed file
        String inFilename = "infile.gzip";
        GZIPInputStream in = new GZIPInputStream(new FileInputStream(inFilename));
    
        // Open the output file
        String outFilename = "outfile"; //??????????????????????
        OutputStream out = new FileOutputStream(outFilename);
    
        // Transfer bytes from the compressed file to the output file
        byte[] buf = new byte[1024];
        int len;
        while ((len = in.read(buf)) > 0) {
            out.write(buf, 0, len);
        }
    
        // Close the file and stream
        in.close();
        out.close();
    } catch (IOException e) {
    }
```

was soll den der outfilename sein? wenn ich ne gz datei habe, ist die doch entpackt einfach nur ohne gz hinten dran.
oder wie ist das?

DANKE!!


----------



## welterde (12. Jan 2005)

Meist ist des tar.gz weil zip kann ja nur Streams komprimieren


----------



## mic_checker (12. Jan 2005)

Also ich habe bisher nicht damit gearbeitet, aber ich schätze mal das es einfach der Dateiname der entzippten Datei ist.
Korrigiert bitte meine Vermutung wenn falsch..


----------

